# Getting older...



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

Sucks getting older...part of preps is having on hand the pills you're supposed to take. But even without an emergency it's confusing.

I am supposed to take a handful of what look like bath beads and smell like fish, along with a miniscule pill that makes me pee, another one that makes sure I don't pee too much, baby aspirin, one pill that allows me to eat food that I'm not supposed to eat, and I think one makes my blood pressure good to go. Another one makes sure that I don't burn my throat but it churns my tummy. Then there are vitamins that sound like I'm playing Bin_d_o _B 12_, and _D 3_ 

Good thing I don't drink much, smoke, or have a heart condition!* I wonder what sick people go through!*

I need to win the Mega or Powerball quick so I can hire a nurse who can tell me what to take when.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

the big pill dispensers are great if you have pills that have to be taken at different times of the day, but it seems that most if not all of yours are 1x/day in the morning types










if you're schedule is more restrictive than that... you probably *should* be under _direct care_


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

I got rid of all the pills.
When the doc asks for my medicine list I say none.
I should take 1 ASA every day but I don't.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Whenever you can, a person should do whatever they can to not need pills. That might mean a serious clean-up of the diet and/or amping up an exercise program (or starting one). 

I'm not just making light of other people's situations. I've spent 10 years working hard to stay off blood pressure medication. If I'm careless with my diet and slack off on exercise, my blood pressure shoots right back up. We're talking over 175 systolic, over 100 diastolic. Then I have to go totally pure for a week...no sugar or salt, only proper fats (olive oil, walnuts, Salmon, coconut oil), unsalted veggies, unsweetened fruits, whole grains, and not much else for that week. Drops my blood pressure back to the safe zone. Then I can ease up a little but still have to watch the junk. My body reacts very quickly to healthy or unhealthy eating. 

It's a hardship sometimes. I have to make my own food separate from what else I'm cooking for the rest of them, most of the time. A pain in the butt. But it beats taking meds.


----------



## thunderdan19 (Oct 12, 2010)

Shoot. If TSHTF, my pills will be the last thing on my mind. Like the OP, my pills are maintenance of HBP/Triglycerides. If the world turns to $#!+ I'll be more worried about the imminent threats to my well being and I figure (if I survive) I'll be in the best shape of my life in just a few weeks with the extra work it will take just to survive and the limited supply of food. I'd be more concerned with grabbing painkillers/feverbusters of all strengths and antibiotics.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

If you suddenly stop meds like High Blood pressure pills, there can be serious effects to your body. If TSHTF, start reducing your dose right away. Start breaking the pills in half, spreading them farther apart. Wean yourself off them, starting right away when there's a disaster that looks like you won't be able to get new meds before you run out.

Don't get down to less than a week's supply, ever. Try to refill when you still have at least two weeks left, ideally. 

You're right, thunderdan, within a few weeks you'll be in great shape, stronger and healthier than in years probably!  A lot of people won't even need those meds after that!


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I don't take pills but I do take vitamins. I have a 1 year supply with my food preps. I have begun to ease my way into an exercise program. I do feel better. I have mostly worked all white flour products, processed sugars and corn syrup out of my diet for the last 5 weeks and I do feel better.

You know you are getting older when your dreams get dryer and your farts get wetter!


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

sailaway said:


> I don't take pills but I do take vitamins. I have a 1 year supply with my food preps.


what type of vitamins, because most name-brand multis have so much binder in them you might as well be eating a rock every day, I've seen so many pass through patients almost completely undigested

my advice is to chew them up (yuck!  ) or crush them into powder & drink em' with some OJ...


----------



## survivalherbbank (Sep 15, 2010)

hello, everyone person in this world wants to remain young and fresh. There are many natural ways to remain young to avoid getting older. Natural herbal medicines is best solution for this problem which makes you young and fresh.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

If you wish to sell products here, please use the marketplace section. That's why we have it. Thanks.

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f41/


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

gypsysue said:


> If you suddenly stop meds like High Blood pressure pills, there can be serious effects to your body. If TSHTF, start reducing your dose right away. Start breaking the pills in half, spreading them farther apart. Wean yourself off them, starting right away when there's a disaster that looks like you won't be able to get new meds before you run out.
> 
> Don't get down to less than a week's supply, ever. Try to refill when you still have at least two weeks left, ideally.
> 
> You're right, thunderdan, within a few weeks you'll be in great shape, stronger and healthier than in years probably!  A lot of people won't even need those meds after that!


Hell GS that's what my EX said about sex... in a few months she was weaned plumb off it....:beercheer:...

but that's good advice as for pills.. I had not thought of it..I get 90 days at a time from VA.. so if I'm lucky I'll get them the day before the big kaboom... or not.. but I will wean off as you said...best thing would be to get in shape right now..but, round is a shape right?


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

The_Blob said:


> what type of vitamins, because most name-brand multis have so much binder in them you might as well be eating a rock every day, I've seen so many pass through patients almost completely undigested
> 
> my advice is to chew them up (yuck!  ) or crush them into powder & drink em' with some OJ...


LOL I asked my Dr. about things like that(and thought that he would say to me "what cha looking at the poo for anyways?") and was told that some of the new formulations of vitamins are made to_ (laymans terms here, his were much more technical but boils down to basically this) _leach out all thru the digestive tract as some vitamins are absorbed better by different parts of the digestive tract and react to each different area and the acids and the main body (or as he called it "the carrier")of the vitamin is expelled with the waste. Same with certain time release pills.(not gel caps but the big hard pills)
But he also claimed that if your calcium pills are going thru solid and not dissolved then to crush them or take with higher acid type juices.
All very confusing.
Personally I think that the better your diet is the less you should have to depend on vitamins. Half the weeds in my yard have more vitamin C than a couple of oranges.


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

SurviveNthrive said:


> Sucks getting older...part of preps is having on hand the pills you're supposed to take. But even without an emergency it's confusing.
> 
> I am supposed to take a handful of what look like bath beads and smell like fish, along with a miniscule pill that makes me pee, another one that makes sure I don't pee too much, baby aspirin, one pill that allows me to eat food that I'm not supposed to eat, and I think one makes my blood pressure good to go. Another one makes sure that I don't burn my throat but it churns my tummy. Then there are vitamins that sound like I'm playing Bin_d_o _B 12_, and _D 3_
> 
> ...


HE1 HE! i feel ya pain i have to do the same thang, but i do smoke and a cold one every now and then. Jezz i feel two days older than dirt. Maybe we all will feel better without all the crap we consume, might find out purdy soon.


----------

